# diskpart I/O Error - Windows 10



## peneriche

I want to use diskpart clean all and then reinstall Windows 10. However, diskpart > list disk > select disk 1 > clean all, returns an error, "DiskPart has encountered an error: The request could not be performed because of an I/O device error. See the System Event Log for more information."
I cannot open Event Viewer, "Windows cannot access C:\Windows\system32\eventvwr.msc."
Please help me wipe the PC so I can install a clean version of Windows 10.
Thanks!


----------



## managed

You can delete all the partitions on the hard drive at the start of the install, you don't need to use diskpart for it.

On the screen that shows the partitions click on Advanced then delete all the partitions, Windows 10 will do the rest.


----------



## peneriche

Thanks for your reply. There is no option that shows "Advanced" when using the Media Creation Tool ISO for Windows 10. It lists "disk 0" and "disk 1" but it indicates that "disk 1" is not writable. When I attempt to change its attributes to make it writable, the command completes successfully, but for reasons I don't understand, "disk 1" remains" read only. So I cannot carry out a full format and I don't know how to fix it to make this possible. The BIOS is configured properly and the hard drive test indicates it is healthy. Any other ideas, please?


----------



## managed

The Drive options (advanced) is at the bottom right (you may have to click on a partition for it to show) :-


----------



## Triple6

Are you planning on dual booting two operating systems? If not I would disconnect Drive 0 before attempting to install Windows onto Drive 1 to make sure none of the boot files are written to Drive 0.


----------

